# Diarrhea?



## OGIGA

This mantis has been having diarrhea(?) for several weeks. Anybody know what causes this or how to cure this?


----------



## Morpheus uk

Not something to do with humidity is it? or am i thinking of something completly different lol. Maybe it was something it ate?


----------



## Rick

I've seen it before but don't know what causes it. If it keeps up the mants will likely die.i


----------



## Morpheus uk

Oh yeah forgot to explain myself, maybe its too humid and has got some sort of fungal infection? sure i`ve read about it somewere


----------



## OGIGA

Oh great. All I've fed her were blue bottles and honey. She seems to be weakening and losing her appetite recently.


----------



## Asa

She's going down, sorry


----------



## robo mantis

Yeah theres nothing that can be done other then feed her water.


----------



## Rick

It's not the humidity. Sometimes it just happens. It has happened to me a few times too.


----------



## Asa

Gosh, has anyone here ever actually cured a sick mantid? I know I haven't.


----------



## robo mantis

yes


----------



## Asa

> yes


Really? What do you think you cured, besides a molting problem.


----------



## OGIGA

Doesn't look like she'll make it now.


----------



## robo mantis

> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What do you think you cured, besides a molting problem.
Click to expand...

I cured diarrhea with a chinese mantis.


----------



## OGIGA

How did you do it? I think we can save lots of mantises if you tell us!


----------



## robo mantis

Ok first i mist them and if the clean it off then get an eye dropper and feed it water. After it stops drinking give it a little bit and try giving it more water (the water helps to clean out the system). Then after like the next day after it looks a little skinnier give it somthing that you don't normally feed them like instead of crickets feed them flies. This helps by giving them different "viatmins" and should boost their health. It works pretty well with me.


----------



## OGIGA

Oh I see. I did the cleaning and watering part, but I didn't feed her because I didn't think she would eat. Well, I skipped a day of watering because I was busy and the next day she was much much worse. I guess I'll keep on feeding them water next time then.


----------



## robo mantis

Yes man it works realy well try it next time.


----------



## athicks

But it is probably good to mix up what they eat anyway to get those different vitamins. I mean, in the wild they have a varied diet as well.


----------



## robo mantis

I know and they are healthy in the wild.


----------



## Asa

Not the one I just caught. He was half dead. Doing fine now though.


----------



## robo mantis

Thats bad i usually find healthy ones.


----------



## Asa

I usually don't find any at all. Everybody else does :? . I actually have never had a diarrhea case.


----------



## robo mantis

I never see them either but this year i bought over 60 eggs and hatched them then randomly ran through and put a few on a bush. Now i see them every day.  I got my mantis population up.


----------



## Asa

I should do that.


----------



## robo mantis

It works like a charm  I see like 50 L4 mantids a day :shock:


----------

